# Bleeding Post Med Fet



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi
I have tried searching this topic and can't find anything, and am feeling really scared. I am day 7 post med FET and have started bleeding. I see that some of you have said you have had some bleeding post med Fet, but what is it like (if you don't mind me asking) Mine is like a period.  Is this normal, or is it as I think bad news?? If any of you can help or have advice please let me know.

Many thanks
Georgie


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Georgie

Can't really help but suggest, if not done already, that you contact your clinic Monday morning.

Hope all is well

Flo-Jo x


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks Flo-Jo

Phoned clinic they have confiirmed what I thought, likely to be BFN, got to keep taking tablets/pessaries just incase until blood tests, but unlikely to be positive. 

Only got one frostie left now..............anyway need to stay positive

Georgie x


----------

